# Magischer Blockbuster überholt Sonic the Hedgehog in den US-Kinocharts



## Quinzel (18. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Magischer Blockbuster überholt Sonic the Hedgehog in den US-Kinocharts* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Magischer Blockbuster überholt Sonic the Hedgehog in den US-Kinocharts*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## StarLazer0 (18. April 2022)

Sonic braucht kein Geld - er hat Ringe!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. April 2022)

Bin etwas schockiert, wurde der Streifen nicht massiv verrissen ? 🙄


----------



## Quinzel (18. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bin etwas schockiert, wurde der Streifen nicht massiv verrissen ? 🙄


Das stimmt. Die Fanbase ist aber sehr groß und die geht trotzdem ins Kino.


----------



## fud1974 (19. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bin etwas schockiert, wurde der Streifen nicht massiv verrissen ? 🙄



Welcher Streifen? Sonic? Magische Tierwesen?

Letzteren gerade gesehen.. den fand ich eigentlich sehr schön, hat zwar einige Längen, aber fand es ganz gut dass er sich auch mal etwas Zeit lässt. Für die "magische Tierwesen" Reihe gilt ja ohnehin, dass sie halt nicht unbedingt die Schlagrichtung der Harry Potter Reihe einnehmen (vor allem nicht der ersten Teile die noch jugendlich-beschwingt waren) sondern eher etwas .. nun ja, langsamer, bedächtiger, und dann natürlich wieder mit Action-Einlagen gewürzt, dazwischen kann es aber etwas dauern. 

Gerade jetzt mit dem aktuellen Teil ergibt für mich die ganze Serie etwas Sinn, am Anfang konnte ich die "magische Tierwesen" so gar nicht einordnen, aber nun.. "it starts to grow on me" wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Welcher Streifen? Sonic? Magische Tierwesen?


Ich dachte an Tierwesen 3 (war ja auch Kernthema der Überholung 😉), fand die anderen Tierwesen OK, war jetzt aber abgeschreckt von den vergleichsweise sehr schlechten ersten Wertungen.

Sonic 1 fand ich überraschend gut, nachdem ich vom ersten Look mich fast übergeben hatte.😁


----------



## fud1974 (19. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich dachte an Tierwesen 3 (war ja auch Kernthema der Überholung 😉), fand die anderen Tierwesen OK, war jetzt aber abgeschreckt von den vergleichsweise sehr schlechten ersten Wertungen.
> 
> Sonic 1 fand ich überraschend gut, nachdem ich vom ersten Look mich fast übergeben hatte.😁



Manchmal ist es echt ein Segen keine Kritiken , egal ob von Profis oder Laien, zu konsumieren denke ich... kann man hinterher immer noch tun.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es echt ein Segen keine Kritiken , egal ob von Profis oder Laien, zu konsumieren denke ich... kann man hinterher immer noch tun.


Unterschreib ich so

Von Kritiken mach ich sicher nicht abgängig ob ich nen Film schau oder nicht. Und von "hippen" Influenzern erst Recht nicht
Fand Tierwesen 3 auch recht schön, war am Premierentag im Kino


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es echt ein Segen keine Kritiken , egal ob von Profis oder Laien, zu konsumieren denke ich... kann man hinterher immer noch tun.


Du bist aber hoffentlich kein Hardcore Potter Fanboi ?🤨

Ist nicht generell dagegen gerichtet etwas entgegen anderen Meinungen gut zu finden, das Problem bei selbigen ich nur zumeist das diese zumeist gnadenlos alle Kritikpunkte ausblenden und ihren "Stoff" einfach nur konsumieren wollen.

Ich bin nicht der Typ der blind auf Kritiker hört, Influencer scheiden bei mir nahezu gänzlich aus!
Prämieren guck ich mir nur an wenn ich Fan von etwas bin (zuletzt bei StarWars V)


----------



## fud1974 (19. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du bist aber hoffentlich kein Hardcore Potter Fanboi ?🤨



What? Ne, ich hab mit Harry Potter nix großartig am Hut..



LesterPG schrieb:


> Prämieren guck ich mir nur an wenn ich Fan von etwas bin (zuletzt bei StarWars V)



Ah, damals.. "The Empire Strikes Back".. die frühen 80er... Oder meintest du einen anderen Teil?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> What? Ne, ich hab mit Harry Potter nix großartig am Hut..


Das ist schon mal ein ganz anderer Kontext.
Die einzig halbwegs positiven Stimmen bislang kamen von 2 Potheads bei mir von der Arbeit was sie nicht sehr glaubwürdig macht für einen "Normalkonsument" 😉



fud1974 schrieb:


> Ah, damals.. "The Empire Strikes Back".. die frühen 80er... Oder meintest du einen anderen Teil?


Genau der !
Teil 6 hab ich seinerzeit sogar auf die Spitze getrieben mit nen Kumpel.
Zur Premiere Dialoge vorgesprochen weil wir das vom Hörspiel bereits auswendig kannten.
Man waren wir böse drauf damals. 🤔🙁


----------



## fud1974 (19. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal ein ganz anderer Kontext.
> Die einzig halbwegs positiven Stimmen bislang kamen von 2 Potheads bei mir von der Arbeit was sie nicht sehr glaubwürdig macht für einen "Normalkonsument" 😉



Ach na ja, ich bin da kein Maßstab, ich finde öfter Sachen gut die andere als Total-Failure ansehen, also mich bitte da nicht heranziehen als seriöse Quelle.. gilt auch umgekehrt, ich find auch Dinge "na ja" die überwiegend als "sehr gut" eingestuft werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. April 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ach na ja, ich bin da kein Maßstab, ich finde öfter Sachen gut die andere als Total-Failure ansehen, also mich bitte da nicht heranziehen als seriöse Quelle.. gilt auch umgekehrt, ich find auch Dinge "na ja" die überwiegend als "sehr gut" eingestuft werden.


Ich gehöre zu den wenigen die Battlefield Earth trotz "Bücherspoiler" als passabel umgesetzt betrachten. 😉

Und nein, nahezu keine von Hubbards SF Bücher hat ein Scientology Unterton drin, falls hier solche üblichen halbgaren Dinge fallen sollten. 😋


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sonic 1 fand ich überraschend gut, nachdem ich vom ersten Look mich fast übergeben hatte.😁


Jupp, war auch von ihm angetan. Sonic 2 würde ich liebend gerne im Kino sehen, fühle mich aber immer noch nicht bereit geschlossene Säle mit mehreren Zig oder Hundert Leuten zu besuchen. Die BR ist aber schon vorreserviert.


----------



## fud1974 (19. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jupp, war auch von ihm angetan. Sonic 2 würde ich liebend gerne im Kino sehen, fühle mich aber immer noch nicht bereit geschlossene Säle mit mehreren Zig oder Hundert Leuten zu besuchen.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei euch aussieht.. aber wenn es daran scheitern sollte, einfach nach etwas längerer Spieldauer  den Film anschauen, ich war mit der Family fast alleine im Kino.. und das bei einem Film der ja wohl offenkundig bis vor kurzem noch "Zugpferd" war. 

2. Woche sehe ich gerade. Gut.. Ostermontag ist vielleicht auch etwas speziell. Aber generell passt das schon, zumindest bei uns hier ist das sehr sehr übersichtlich was ins Kino geht.


----------

